# Hops - growing Golding Hops



## trustyrusty (24/6/16)

Hi Guys

I am getting into growing hops,

I thought I would start of with some Golding, does anyone know much about (from flavour and growing perspective). It seems people are growing Cascade hops more or want it more. But I thought as my first go I would get one that seems to be more versatile.....and low bitternes/alpha acid...It was a toss up between Cascade but maybe Cascade grows better...

Thanks


----------



## Grainer (24/6/16)

My Goldings grow better than my Cascade. Depending where you are I will have some I can give away in about 2 weeks when I return from holidays.


----------



## trustyrusty (24/6/16)

Thanks I am NSW, south coast....
Is Golding Ok as a hop, do yo use it much?


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/6/16)

I use it a fair bit in English bitters, usually the East Kent variety and in conjunction with Fuggles (which I also have a plant of). It's a nice combination I find.

Not sure how they grow, guess it would be location dependent? I have a Hallertau as well and it grew better than the Fuggles last season, I was able to harvest enough off it to use as a late boil addition in a lager batch which is currently on tap, it's turned out really nicely :wub:

Got a Cascade rhizome on the way for my other big planter box as I do use it a fair bit but couldn't get a hold of any last year as I left it too late.


----------



## Mardoo (24/6/16)

Home grown Goldings smell like angel sighs and heaven flowers. Extraordinary.


----------



## Stu Brew (9/7/16)

Just a word of wisdom......Hops will always change slightly to the conditions they're grown in. Unfortunately I cannot access the databases yet...maybe one day I will get access....they have done extensive work on grapes especially around Adelaide. They are now studying all the plants that went in in the 70s and finding there have been some huge characteristic changes. Dependant on soil composition and rainfall. That said. I would recommend growing a dual use hops for the first go. As you should have more of a window of goodness there. You alpha content on most dual use hops is pretty good. As far as I am aware not many people will get the same alpha content as a commercial grower will. So keep that in mind too when selecting hops to grow at home for homebrew I would always aim for something a fair big higher alphas than what the hops would do. Remembering also your first year things will be slightly lower in everything due to the rhizomes using a lot of energy for root and crown growth.  Put them in the soil if you can also.


----------



## trustyrusty (11/7/16)

Thanks Stu

Are you saying in the same pot for dual hops, I have just planted 2 in single pots... Or do you mean in single pots but in close proximity?
Or are you mean dual hops in the recipe? Sorry confused my original question was about growing....

thanks


----------



## gap (11/7/16)

Stu said "dual use hops" , meaning a hop you could use for bittering and aroma, not 2 different hops.


----------

